# Broken Hearted Can't find 226



## bananarchy (Feb 1, 2009)

I just waited too long I guess. No where in my area has it available.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 1, 2009)

WOW!!! I just saw that the site has sold out. I need to call my store or counter tomorrow. I just had foot surgery and figured I'd pick it up later.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 1, 2009)

I hope that makes them realize they need to make it PERM!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 1, 2009)

You can still pick it up at: 

Nordstrom.com and Bloomingdales.com


----------



## electrostars (Feb 1, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the 226? lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Am I the only one who doesn't like the 226? lol._

 











  I love it


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Am I the only one who doesn't like the 226? lol._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_










  I love it_

 
I love it too


----------



## electrostars (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it sucks. lol.

but that's me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^ Sorry...sell it to the OP of this thread...I'm sure you will make her happy


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bananarchy* 

 
_I just waited too long I guess. No where in my area has it available._

 

Just noticed you wre here in the DFW area...Try Dillards in Northpark or buy it online at Nordies and do a closet Store Pick up to avoid s/h


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 1, 2009)

If you like the 226 brush, look into the NARS #12 brush, as you may like it also.  Heck, if you don't like the #226, try the NARS #12 brush, as you may like it instead.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Am I the only one who doesn't like the 226? lol._

 
I think that I would like it if I could figure out how to use it.


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 2, 2009)

Trish McEvoy's crease brush is also very similar, and a great brush!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I think that I would like it if I could figure out how to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use it for everything! Blending out harsh edges, applying a less intense layer of color, directly applying a crease colour, highlight...etc. When I first got it I was using it with the tip directly to my skin (like how you'd use a 224) but it totally didn't work. Then I tried just sweeping colour on with the sides of the brush and it was perfect. Can't live without this brush!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 2, 2009)

Ahh, I think it's pure sex!


----------



## electrostars (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Sorry...sell it to the OP of this thread...I'm sure you will make her happy_

 
I totally would have if I hadn't already sold it. lol.

however, i do know my counter still has 226s.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I think that I would like it if I could figure out how to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Has anyone done a live tutorial yet... you can search, it is how I pick up all kinds of new stuff. I love me some YouTube!


----------



## bananarchy (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, I thought about getting one at nordies but I can't use my pro card at counters and I'm way to broke to pay full price.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Am I the only one who doesn't like the 226? lol._

 
I don't like them as much either.
If you have 224 and 217, I don't think 226 is really necessary.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 2, 2009)

One of the stores in my area has it, but its a pain in the ass to get to.  I'm trying to decide if I want it bad enough.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I use it for everything! Blending out harsh edges, applying a less intense layer of color, directly applying a crease colour, highlight...etc. When I first got it I was using it with the tip directly to my skin (like how you'd use a 224) but it totally didn't work. *Then I tried just sweeping colour on with the sides of the brush and it was perfect*. Can't live without this brush!!!_

 
yep same here.  It's so soft that I felt the very very tip wasn't applying much color but then I started using the entire side and it's better


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 2, 2009)

i bought mine and then returned it because i have one that's similar from japonesque.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Am I the only one who doesn't like the 226? lol._

 
You are definately not alone!! My 226 is so scratchy and feels so cheap! like the ferrel is too big for the handle. its a weird brush.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmmm....you all are making me reconsider buying this brush.  Maybe I'll just get the Smashbox #15.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have two and I wish I would have got a third before they sold out. Oh well.


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

they have it on the website


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I think that I would like it if I could figure out how to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Shoot, this brush is the magic tool that has finally helped me fake a decent crease on my hooded/ peek-a-boo lids with hella surface area. I got compliments all weekend everywhere on my makeup after finally getting around to using this brush. I'm actually gonna go to my freestanding *this weekend* and see if there are anymore left so that I can have at least one backup. To the OP, if you'd like me to CP it for you, I'd be glad to; just PM me.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^ Just curious.  What is CP?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 3, 2009)

I bought one but returned it because it didn't work for me. Maybe I was just not using it right. Now that it's sold out, makes me wish I kept it and tried to figure it out. Darn this!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 3, 2009)

dont they just throw away the brush if you returned it?


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 3, 2009)

OP- cant you have someone whos got a pro card CP you one? since you are a pro member yourself..


----------



## bananarchy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_OP- cant you have someone whos got a pro card CP you one? since you are a pro member yourself.._

 
I would love to but don't know anyone that has one


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 5, 2009)

If you can't find the 226, try this brush. I have it and it's a lil less dense than the 226 but still works pretty well. Plus it's way cheaper.

Coastal Scents: Tapered Crease Eye Brush (Comparable to MAC 226)


----------



## electrostars (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_You are definately not alone!! My 226 is so scratchy and feels so cheap! like the ferrel is too big for the handle. its a weird brush._

 
Mine was scratchy too.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_You are definately not alone!! My 226 is so scratchy and feels so cheap! like the ferrel is too big for the handle. its a weird brush._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Mine was scratchy too._

 
Yeah, you really have to nurture these puppies!

Condition, condition, condition!

I had to pick through over a dozen of these to get two that met my standards and even then one is on the scratchy side thanks to just of few bad apple hair strands - that I wish I could isolate and clip without ruining the brush.

Can't abide by a brush that may actually drag/scratch your shadows off - making things worse. Other than that I'm thrilled with it. 

The problem is with quality control, and if it's one thing I hate - it's inconsistent superior quality products. 

Where the odds are 2 out of 10 that you're going to get a fantastic brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perfect example of MAC's ability to produce a consistently perfect brush 10 out of 10 is the #168 Large Angle Contour Brush!

I hate the idea that there are people out there with poopy brushes just because they were LE and they wouldn't dare part with them.

I hope that when MAC makes the #226 perm (crosses fingers) they, seriously, QC these!  It has the potential to be their greatest brush ever!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bananarchy* 

 
_Yeah, I thought about getting one at nordies but I can't use my pro card at counters and I'm way to broke to pay full price._

 

You can use your Pro Card at MAC Pro online are they sold out there?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_^^^ Just curious. What is CP?_

 
Custom Purchase....I think is the correct term....someone purchases it for you and only charges you the actual price of the item + shipping


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_The problem is with quality control, and if it's one thing I hate - it's inconsistent superior quality products. 

Where the odds are 2 out of 10 that you're going to get a fantastic brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the explanation...I guess I'm lucky I got a near-perfect brush then. Well, that or my MA was awesome enough to pick a good one for me.


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Mine was scratchy too._

 
Thats odd. I thought mine was really soft.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 6, 2009)

I love this brush!  It definately replaces my 224 anyway...  Its sold out everywhere in hawaii on the first 2-3 days at all 10 mac locations... They better make it perm

When it comes to brushes i can be a bit of a pain in the ass.. i ask the MA if i could see all the brushes and choose which one i like best.. hey im paying for it and possibly keeping it for many years might so i might as well get the ones i like, right?


----------



## bananarchy (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You can use your Pro Card at MAC Pro online are they sold out there?_

 
Yep sold out there too!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_^^^ Just curious.  What is CP?_

 
LOL, Funny you should ask... I've done it several times and I just assumed it meant "custom purchase" at least, I know that's what the P stands for... if I'm wrong, please someone let me know!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 8, 2009)

some NYC stores still carry them, if anyone is in the area, i know the flatiron and soho stores still have them in stock but i only saw a handful at each store. I bought my first one and i was shocked at how versatile this baby was. and then when i heard it was limited... i went and got a second one for a backup ^_^b i hope they make this one perm, its a godsend


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm in Atlanta one not one of my MAC counters or Pro store hadi it....I ended up going 30 minutes out of my way to a Nordstroms.....but a word of caution call the actual store and make them put their hands on it because the first Nordstroms I called sais they had it and they didn't.....or try bloomingdales website I know I saw it there....HTH


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted or not, but I just saw that nordstrom.com still has the 226 available. You can even do a search to see if there are any Nordstroms around your area that still have it.


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 8, 2009)

When was the last time you were on the Pro site? Because I just looked and it doesn't say it is sold out.


----------



## bananarchy (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_When was the last time you were on the Pro site? Because I just looked and it doesn't say it is sold out._

 
I'm looking at it now.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 10, 2009)

Yay I picked one up today at the Toronto Eaton Centre store.  They had quite a few.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Nordstroms website still has the 226 for sale.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 11, 2009)

Please remember to keep all CP arrangements within the Clearance Bin section.  Thanks.


----------



## user79 (Feb 11, 2009)

It's sold out here in Switzerland too, I'm bummed because I really wanted it. I hope they repromote it or make it perm.


----------



## melliquor (Feb 15, 2009)

I want to get this brush... sold out on mac.co.uk.  Need to call all the stores tomorrow and see if there are any left in London.  I wish i would have bought it when i was looking at it.


----------



## kcicala (Feb 16, 2009)

I was able to get one from Nordstrom online a week or so ago.  I heard they were bringing this brush back, though?


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 17, 2009)

oh wow... now I feel like I need this brush.  I got back into the game too late...  hope they make it a permanent!

ETA- I just got back from Nordstrom and they had it!  YAY!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 20, 2009)

Selfridges has a whole drawer full of them.  Got one yesterday.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 21, 2009)

I read somewhere that you can call MAC Pro and they might have a few left. Also, word is that they may be relaunching the 226 sometime in June.


----------



## makeupcowgirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Bought 2 from Nordstrom about a week ago.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

I got one today... it was the last one and they had it on hold for someone but it had already been a week so they let me have it!! I feel a little guilty but not coming back for it after over a week, that's a bit too long if you me!


----------



## shyste (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_If you like the 226 brush, look into the NARS #12 brush, as you may like it also. Heck, if you don't like the #226, try the NARS #12 brush, as you may like it instead._

 
Thanks for this but I have only been eyeing the NARS brushes as they are a bit pricey to me...jmo..

On the other hand I love the 226 brush...it is really versatile and I wish I had bought a bu...after skimming the thread u guys have enabled me to buy it


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2009)

ahh i called nordstrom and they found it at a store its on its way yay


----------



## Alakazam (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_If you like the 226 brush, look into the NARS #12 brush, as you may like it also. Heck, if you don't like the #226, try the NARS #12 brush, as you may like it instead._

 
i have both of these brushes..
i only use my nars #12 for creating outer v, but i like the way the 226 blends my eyeshadow..


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

Trekked all the way from Chichester to London where Selfridges had one on hold for me. I loooove this brush. I wish I got two. It fits so perfectly in the crease.


----------



## cookie addict (Mar 18, 2009)

i went to bloomingdales today and they had a bunch of 226's left.. maybe give your local bloomie's a call? or perhaps they can ship one to you?? good luck!


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

so are they really bringing this back and making it perm for sure? because before i could even grab my hands on one when it was released, it was gone on day one!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have heard two MAs say now it will be back in the summer or shortly thereafter.... guess we will have to wait and see


----------



## emeraldjewels (Mar 26, 2009)

I called MAC Pro UK today and she said its definitly coming back in the summer, 

I'm so glad, I really want it but wasn't fast enough


----------



## Debbie_57 (Mar 29, 2009)

I see they have this brush (226) on the mac pro website; it doesn't say sold out.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie_57* 

 
_I see they have this brush (226) on the mac pro website; it doesn't say sold out._

 
If you sign in, it does show as sold out. Sorry


----------



## kimberlyx0 (Mar 30, 2009)

i have a question for anyone who has the 226 .. my boyfriend ordered me one off ebay and i wonder if its fake. i compared it to my other mac brushes and the black handle on the 226 i got seems thicker then the other mac brushes i have.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

Love this brush - have used it nearly every day since I bought it.  Glad to hear it is coming back soon!


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 2, 2009)

It's coming back with the Colour Craft collection.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 4, 2009)

So I went to my MAC counter (in Dillard's) today, and asked if they had the 226..

I was informed by not one, but TWO MAC MuA's, that "226 doesn't exist. You're thinking of 266".

Uh....what???


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 4, 2009)

^^^ Those MA's probably forgot about BBR collection that it was released with.... Anyhoo. it is being re-released with colour craft so I will be getting one!


----------

